# Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2008)

*Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Was erwartet ihr von einer kommenden, wirklich neuen Geforce-Generation?

Gerüchte sprechen von einer riesigen monolithischen GPU, mehr als einer Milliarde Transistoren und einem "großen" Leistungssprung. Als Namen der Geforce-Next werden neben dem offensichtlichen Geforce 10 auch Akronyme wie Geforce D880 oder ähnliches gehandelt, wobei D für Desktop, 8 für die Kartenklasse und 80 für die Leistung innerhalb der Klasse stehen soll.

Was habt ihr dazu bisher gelesen oder in Erfahrung bringen können?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

hmm gute Frage. 
Ich habe gelesen, das es wie ein verdoppelter G92 aussieht der etwas höher getaktet wird. Daraus würde dann ein ordendliches Leistungplus zu erwarten sein:

-256 ALUs (diese mit 1900 MHz+)
-512 bit Speicherinterface (32 ROPs)
-128 TMUs/TAUs 
-GPU Takt von 700 MHz+
-GDDR4 Speicher mit 1200 MHz+

Das sind mal schöne Daten für ne anständige Karte. Der Fertigungsprozess soll 55nm sein.

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Die 55 wurden von der Gerüchteküche wohl inzwischen wieder zu 65 verkocht


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die 55 wurden von der Gerüchteküche wohl inzwischen wieder zu 65 verkocht



hmm naja das ist halt die Gerüchtküche 
Da fängt die Diskussion bei Kößen an, geht über Röstis und Kartoffeln und dann bekommt man zum Schluß Linsensuppe vom Hersteller serviert und das 4 Monate zu spät...^^
(trifft doch recht gut auf die kommende 9800GTX zu oder?)

@ Topic 
Wenn es bei den 65nm Fertigungsprozess bleibt und der Rest der Specs so ungefähr stimmt, dann ist die Karte sicherlich so durstig wie ein SUV was den Stromverbrauch angeht 
Die spekulierten 1024MiB VRAM stimmen aber noch oder?

MFG


----------



## Mantiso90 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Denke auch das die neuen Karten noch in 65 nm gefertigt werden, weil das schnelle wechseln des Fertigungsprozesses nicht der Strategie Nvidias entspricht.Wurde schon paar mal berichtet drüber, da die nicht mehr den selben fehler machn wollen wie vor einigen Jahre mit einer gewissen karte auch, die Dadurch zum Flop geworden ist, mir fällt der Name aber nicht mehr ein^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> [] die Dadurch zum Flop geworden ist, mir fällt der Name aber nicht mehr ein^^


Sah sie etwa so aus? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Ich hatte bis jetzt ach nur von den Daten gehört, die Rain_in_may84 bereits gepostet hat. 
Nach den bis jetzt bekannten Details der 9800GTX kann ich auch nur hoffen dass Intel eine Karte mit den oben genannten Specs bringen wird.

mfg

Edit: @ Carsten: Was ist das?


----------



## Mantiso90 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Sah sie etwa so aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, der berüchtigte Fön dürfte es gewesen sein^^


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*



			
				Mantiso90 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke auch das die neuen Karten noch in 65 nm gefertigt werden, weil das schnelle wechseln des Fertigungsprozesses nicht der Strategie Nvidias entspricht.


 
da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, immerhin ist jetzt schon die ganze geforce 9 serie in 65nm... eigentlich muss nvidia sogar fast auf 55nm umsteigen da der chip mit 1 Mrd sonst schlichtweg zu kostspielig und auch zu heiß wird.

nvidia würde sich mit nem hitzemonster ala 2900XT ins eigene bein schießen


----------



## Mantiso90 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

jo mal sehen was aus den Karten wird, dauert ja noch ein weilchen bis dahin


----------



## Player007 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Wenn die Karte mit nur einem Stromanschluss auskommen würde, wär das doch ma ein richtiger Fortschritt, aber dafür bräuchte man wahrscheinlich 45nm.
Ne High-End Karte mit nur einem Stromanschluss, gab es lange nicht mehr

Gruß


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

So ich hab mal den Rechenknecht eingesetzt um die theoretischen Leistungsdaten des G100/G200 zu bestimmen. Die Daten sehen vielversprechend aus, wenn eine Karte mit solchen Specs rauskommen würde.

Eckdaten der mutmaßlichen G100/G200 Karte:
-256 ALUs mit 1900 MHz
-512 bit Speicherinterface (32 ROPs)
-128 TMUs/TAUs
-GPU Takt von 700 MHz
-GDDR4 Speicher mit 1200 MHz

Zum besseren Vergleich, habe ich noch die Daten von der 8800Ultra und der G92 GTS, sowie jeweils die Mehrleistung der G100/G200 in % angegeben.

*-------------------G100/G200*    ---- *8800Ultra*                             ----------- *G92 GTS *
Leistung der ALUs - 1447 GFlops/s   - 576 GFlops/s +151%     - 624 GFlops/s +132%
Speicherbandbreite- 153,6 GB/s   ----- 103,7 GB/s +48%                    --- 62,1 GB/s +147%
Pixelfüllrate ------  22400 MP/s ----- 14688 MP/s +53% ---- 10400 MP/s +115%
Texelfüllrate ----- 89600 MT/s -----       39168 MT/s +129%            --- 41600  MT/s +115%

Wenn die Karte wirklich, wie eine verdoppelte GTS auf den Markt kommen sollte, wäre der Vergleich mit einer gleichgetakteten 9800GX2 interessant. Hier ließe sich nämlich die Effizienz von der SLI Technik gegenüber einer "gleichwertigen" Einzelkarte feststellen (Ich ahne da böses für die GX2).


MFG


----------



## Mantiso90 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Hoffentlich können die ausführungseinheiten das 512 Bit Interface auch richti verarbeiten bzw. Nutzen, nicht so wie bei der HD2900 XT


----------



## y33H@ (1. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

256 Bit samt schnellem GDDR5 scheinen wohl billiger zu sein, als 512 Bit (PCB) und GDDR3/4. 

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Also ob wir wieder ein 512 oder 384bit SPeicherinterface sehen werden??

Hm, naja, ich denke nicht, man darf aber gespannt sein, beide Hersteller dürften eher auf Multigpu setzen, da man solangsam von der Größe/Fertigung gegen eine Wand fährt...


----------



## y33H@ (1. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

384 Bit glaube ich kaum, das gibt so krummen VRAM und wie man an der GTS/320 und der GS/384 sieht, ist das zu wenig und es bricht den Karten das Genick. Meinetwegen 256 Bit bei 2.0 GHz, aber die sollen den VRAM-Bug fixen. Das der GT200, den nV ja noch vor dem G100 bringt, wie der R700 zwei GPUs vereint, glaube ich kaum - die haben ja schon genug Probleme mit der GX2 

cYa


----------



## ultio (1. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Ich hoffe auch, dass die Karte was ordentliches wird, aber die sollen nicht wieder so einen Mist wie die GeForce 9800 GTX hinlegen. Der Trend mit dem hohem Stromverbrauch und den hohen Temperaturen gefällt mir garnicht, wenn man bedenkt dass meine derzeitige 7600 GS grade mal 35 Watt braucht (). Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal die 9600 GT kaufen, weil die 7600 GS einfach ******* ist, ist aber auch der letzte Rest eines Fertig PCs (Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung). Vlt. kupfert Nvidia mal was an den Kühlern von Gainward ab, die sind zwar vlt. was teurer, aber im High-End Bereich ist das ja egal. Hauptssache es bleibt kühl! 
Natürlich hoffe ich auch, dass die neuen Chips dann wenigstens in 55 nm sind, damit sie etwas Strom sparen, 65 nm ist ja nun auch wieder veraltet...
mfg


----------



## Gast 9973 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Wann galubt ihr eigenlich das die neuen karten verfügbar sein werden.

Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Gerüchte oder Infos??


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*



fragmaster1990 schrieb:


> Wann galubt ihr eigenlich das die neuen karten verfügbar sein werden.
> 
> Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Gerüchte oder Infos??



Ich hab was vom 3. Quartal aufgeschnappt. Wenn das stimmen sollte dann 
wie lange denn noch? Muss ich auf eine anständige Karte warten Der Schnulli der in nächster Zeit rauskommt ist ja wirklich nicht der Rede, geschweige denn das Kaufen wert. Mist hoch 3 was da kommt.
Hoffentlich bekommt wenigstens AMD eher ne gescheite Karte in den Handel.

MFG


----------



## chief_jone (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

meine hoffnungen beruhen auch auf amd...
nvidias schnellste karte is nacht wie vor die ultra 
un das schon ne ganze weile...
ich drück amd jedenfalls die daumen...


----------



## Stormbringer (11. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich hab was vom 3. Quartal aufgeschnappt. Wenn das stimmen sollte dann



lieber einen augenblick länger warten und dafür einen vielleicht nicht so ganz unausgereiften mist bekommen.

leider wird das aber wohl ein traum bleiben - wenn ich alleine an die vista-treiber von nvidia denke - eine unverschämtheit das die immer noch nicht den leistungsumfang der xp-treiber besitzen. aber crysis-fps sind halt wichtiger als alles andere...


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

Naja, wir User sind auch mit Schuld an dem Dilemma, denn wir schreien nach 2 FPS mehr. Und wer verkaufen will muss sich eben danach richten.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> lieber einen augenblick länger warten und dafür einen vielleicht nicht so ganz unausgereiften mist bekommen.



Da geb ich dir natürlich Recht, aber 
1. glaube ich, dass der GT200 selbst unausgereift wesentlich schneller als die 8800 Ultra und natürlich auch die 9800GTX ist
2. glaube ich, dass wenn Nvidia ihre Resourcen nicht auf den 9800XXX Mist konzentriert hätten, wäre die GT200 sicherlich schon Marktreif. 
3. Glaube ich, dass der GT200 schon fertig ist und Nvidia bis jetzt der Grund fehlte um sie zu launchen. Der Grund ist mangelnde Konkurenz  

Weiter finde ich es eine Frechheit die 9800XXX überhaupt auf den Markt zu bringen und dann noch unter den Namen bei der Leistung. Die Karte(n) wirkt mir eher wie ein sehr schlechter Pausenfüller:" Es ist lang nichts mehr neues gekommen, also bringen wir mal die 9800er...."

Von der Leistung her wäre 8800GX2 und 8850GTS besser gewesen. 
Und wirkliche Neuerung bringt die 9800er auch nicht. Keine neue Technik (DX10.1 oder ähnliches, keine (neuen) Stromsparmechanismen usw.
Wie gesat in meinen Augen ist die 9800er Reihe total überflüssig und die Karten hätte man sich wirklich sparen können, denn wirklich brauchen tut sie keiner (besonders die 9800GTX nicht). 

Wie riedochs so schön sagte: dadurch das alles nach ein paar FPS schreit, die Kunden eh zahlen, Konkurenz fehlt und die Lager  mit G92 voll sind, bzw man nichts neues entwickeln muss um Geld zu bekommen siegt hier die Marktwirtschaft und das Gewinnstreben.
Schöne Welt, so etwas kann man dann nur einhalt gebieten in dem man es als Kunde einfach nicht kauft. Leider werden das viele nicht machen...
Und so lange werden wir auch weiterhin mit tollen Entwicklungen á la 9800GTX versorgt werden.

@ Topic
Weiß Jemand über die (angebliche) Stromaufnahme sowie geplante Energiesparmaßnahmen der GT200 bescheid?
MFG


----------



## Stormbringer (11. März 2008)

*AW: Nach den lauen G9x-Aufgüssen: Was bringt Geforce-Next?*

stimmt schon, der gt200 wird sehr interessant... und bis dahin tut meine 8800gts.


----------

